# things that make you go, "omghowdyoufindthatiwantit!!"



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok, so I spent waayyyyy too much money (with my husband's help! lol) on hedgehog apparel! ....for babies... which... we don't have. LOL 
BUT IT'S SO CUTE! ;D
[attachment=2:19uousum]stuff.jpg[/attachment:19uousum][attachment=1:19uousum]hat.jpg[/attachment:19uousum][attachment=0:19uousum]shirt.jpg[/attachment:19uousum]

Got ALL this stuff at Gymboree! I really just wanted the Hat and "B.H.D." shirt, but my husband conned me into getting it all! lol Including and adorable double sided blankie!!
Everyone says, "Oh, I guess you guys are hoping for a boy, first?" Gender doesn't matter! It wears all the same! ;D If we havve a girl (in a few YEARS) I'll simply put orange and green bows in her hair. hehe


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Love the Bad Hair Day shirt. If it came bigger I would wear it :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I need the socks! :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I totally would wear that hat!!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

...My sister is getting nothing but hedgehog decorated clothing for her next child. :lol: My nephew's too big for most of this stuff, but the next one is getting any of these I can find!!


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Squeal! I want that hat!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Take a look at the baby things Target has. http://www.target.com/DwellStudio-Targe ... hog&page=1


----------

